# A Canon EOS R7 C is on the way, but not in 2022 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2022)

> We have been told that Canon will be bringing a Cinema EOS version of the Canon EOS R7. While this is pretty cool news, don’t expect the Canon EOS R7 C to be announced in 2022.
> The Canon EOS R7 C will record 7K60P in Cinema RAW Light and will reportedly have the same codec options as other Cinema EOS cameras, including the Canon EOS R5 C.
> We suspect that such a camera will be announced later in 2023.
> There will be more to come on this camera and other upcoming Cinema EOS products tomorrow.



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Jun 30, 2022)

I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy. 

The more the merrier I guess. 

Brian


----------



## skrubol (Jun 30, 2022)

8k on a 32MP (6960 x 4640) Sensor? Will it use a higher res sensor (possibly 16x9?,) upres it's video, or is the 8k spec just wrong?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2022)

skrubol said:


> 8k on a 32MP (6960 x 4640) Sensor? Will it use a higher res sensor (possibly 16x9?,) upres it's video, or is the 8k spec just wrong?


Thanks for pointing out the typo, it's 7K/60P.


----------



## entoman (Jun 30, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy.


That was my first reaction too. I guess it's because it can be produced and sold a lot cheaper than a FF model. Also lighter and more compact, which would be appreciated by vloggers. Panasonic produce apparently excellent video cameras in M43 mount, so a smaller sensor is clearly OK for most purposes. But like yourself, I'm not a video guy either, and I'm sure more explanations will follow...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 30, 2022)

entoman said:


> That was my first reaction too. I guess it's because it can be produced and sold a lot cheaper than a FF model. Also lighter and more compact, which would be appreciated by vloggers. Panasonic produce apparently excellent video cameras in M43 mount, so a smaller sensor is clearly OK for most purposes. But like yourself, I'm not a video guy either, and I'm sure more explanations will follow...


It is not like the C70 is a full-frame camera.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jun 30, 2022)

skrubol said:


> 8k on a 32MP (6960 x 4640) Sensor? Will it use a higher res sensor (possibly 16x9?,) upres it's video, or is the 8k spec just wrong?


Looks like it has been updated to say its 7k video......


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 30, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy.
> 
> The more the merrier I guess.
> 
> Brian



APS-C is close to Super35 and a preferred style/look for many. Should closer match a lot of the current cinema lineup. Some also want the added reach, but doubt that matters for most here.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 30, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy.
> 
> The more the merrier I guess.
> 
> Brian


Most video cameras are not FF. Those that are, are expensive exceptions.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 30, 2022)

The lack of ALL-I in the R7 kind of killed it for me. If they do give it raw and the ability to jam time code it would be very hard to say no to. I would rather have down sampled 6K than 7K up converted to 8K. And give us a modern memory card slot.


----------



## peters (Jun 30, 2022)

jvillain said:


> The lack of ALL-I in the R7 kind of killed it for me. If they do give it raw and the ability to jam time code it would be very hard to say no to. I would rather have down sampled 6K than 7K up converted to 8K. And give us a modern memory card slot.


Why is all-I an important feature for me? the quality is the same, just the editing is a bit faster (since the decoder does not have to reconstruct frames based on difference-images). But the editing nowadays is quite good on a good pc or mac. And the proxy workflow usualy works great.... IPB is also using less space.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jun 30, 2022)

How about you deliver the R7 first, get through supply chain stuff, and then start teasing these things. I'm sitting on backorder despite pre-ordering within minutes of the page going live at B&H.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 30, 2022)

We love the C70's speedbooster at my job to turn the C70 into effectively a full frame perspective. We use it almost all the time with the C70, especially for environmental interviews and interior shots where we need the wide end a little more. The flexibility of having both a super 35 perspective with a regular adapter, and full frame with the speedbooster, is super, super useful depending on what we're doing.

This would be a pretty great plus for the R7C, too, to give flexibility. 

Plenty of production companies once used the 7D and 7D Mark II for disposable cameras in action shots. Granted, the improvements to action cameras made those shots easier, but if you need a big sensor look, "cheap" 1.6x cameras are far more cost effective to risk destroying than an R5C or a C70.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2022)

entoman said:


> That was my first reaction too. I guess it's because it can be produced and sold a lot cheaper than a FF model. Also lighter and more compact, which would be appreciated by vloggers. Panasonic produce apparently excellent video cameras in M43 mount, so a smaller sensor is clearly OK for most purposes. But like yourself, I'm not a video guy either, and I'm sure more explanations will follow...


Canon is scared of Fuji Xh2S


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 1, 2022)

jvillain said:


> The lack of ALL-I in the R7 kind of killed it for me. If they do give it raw and the ability to jam time code it would be very hard to say no to. I would rather have down sampled 6K than 7K up converted to 8K. And give us a modern memory card slot.


Down sampling it self takes A LOT of CPU, so why not just dump entire sensor output to CF Express card ( or any other media ). Better save some $€ on CPU

Hopefully

Batterygrip
external usb harddisk recording, like BM
Panasonic has built anamorphic lens support. Canon?


----------



## freejay (Jul 1, 2022)

Franklyok said:


> Down sampling it self takes A LOT of CPU, so why not just dump entire sensor output to CF Express card ( or any other media ). Better save some $€ on CPU
> 
> Hopefully
> 
> ...


As far as I know Canon's cinema cameras all have build in anamorphic lens support (e.g. the R5C has it).


----------



## entoman (Jul 1, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon is scared of Fuji Xh2S


Just personal observations: Here in the UK, I see lots of people using Canon cameras - probably 70%. I also see plenty of people using Sony devices - perhaps 15%. A few Nikons and Panasonics too - maybe 5% each. I see Fujifilm cameras on display in the stores, but rarely being used. Fujifilm make nice cameras, but I don't think Canon has much to worry about.


----------



## Rocco Germani (Jul 1, 2022)

We don't need an R7C! We want an R6C! Not everyone needs 8K/7K/what-have-you. A potential R6C could bring us 5.5K RAW video... That would be an INSTANT buy for me. I love my R6 and would love to see a 'cinema EOS' version of it.


----------



## mkabi (Jul 1, 2022)

I would love to see what this turns out to be....
However, I'm not a fan of the lens lineup for the APS-C line. If they start pushing out the 15-85mm and a 50mm f/1.4... then this camera seems far more interesting.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jul 1, 2022)

Slightly concerned that "C-versions" of cameras will holdup video-based advancements in the "normal" lines, but doubt Canon cares about any of that short term. Any major advancement in cooling capabilities would go pretty far with combining these lines in the future.

Do agree the RF APS-C lens lineup is a bit blah at the moment, but also think that somewhat trickles over to the entire RF "budget" lineup too. The F6.3, F7.1 & F8 lenses are just not great options with video. Great range with RF-S 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM, but most end up stopping down with variable aperture, so shooting at F6.3 max like this is not ideal. Cheapest RF native that really is useable for video is probably the $1300 RF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM.


----------



## Jeremey (Jul 1, 2022)

bsbeamer said:


> Slightly concerned that "C-versions" of cameras will holdup video-based advancements in the "normal" lines, but doubt Canon cares about any of that short term. Any major advancement in cooling capabilities would go pretty far with combining these lines in the future.



Same. I’ve been very eagerly awaiting the announcements of the C500, C300 and C700 updates and it’s been crickets (besides the rumors here) outside of these hybrids.

It *seemed* like there was a tease on this article about some further info on these being released today but I guess we’ll see.


----------



## jvillain (Jul 1, 2022)

bsbeamer said:


> Slightly concerned that "C-versions" of cameras will holdup video-based advancements in the "normal" lines, but doubt Canon cares about any of that short term. Any major advancement in cooling capabilities would go pretty far with combining these lines in the future.
> 
> Do agree the RF APS-C lens lineup is a bit blah at the moment, but also think that somewhat trickles over to the entire RF "budget" lineup too. The F6.3, F7.1 & F8 lenses are just not great options with video. Great range with RF-S 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM, but most end up stopping down with variable aperture, so shooting at F6.3 max like this is not ideal. Cheapest RF native that really is useable for video is probably the $1300 RF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM.


I'm just going to keep using my Sigma EF & EF-S lenses with the adapter..


----------



## Mmm Toast (Jul 2, 2022)

I’m just waiting for fast RF Primes that are in stock and not overpriced at this point.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 2, 2022)

Ordered the R7 but still waiting for delivery - should I cancel for the R7 C ?

Yes: R7 C might give 2 fps ... 20 fps for time lapse
No: R7 C might no have the IBIS subsystem
Yes: it would be better to have two identical bodies, here two R7 C
No: R7 plus R7 C might go together for different tasks
etc etc etc
In the end I will get my R7 and use it for 1 year plus X till we see the R7 C. Hopefully both
cameras are similar enough to be used in a two body setup.


----------



## pzyber (Jul 2, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy.
> 
> The more the merrier I guess.
> 
> Brian



I think that's the next step. As fps and sensor readouts becomes faster these C cameras will become the norm in the future. We are just in a transitional state, it all started with the move to mirrorless.


----------



## Steve BXL (Jul 2, 2022)

Where’re the news about new Canon EOS cinema cameras? You’re 24h overdue


----------



## entoman (Jul 2, 2022)

bsbeamer said:


> Slightly concerned that "C-versions" of cameras will holdup video-based advancements in the "normal" lines, but doubt Canon cares about any of that short term. Any major advancement in cooling capabilities would go pretty far with combining these lines in the future.
> 
> Do agree the RF APS-C lens lineup is a bit blah at the moment, but also think that somewhat trickles over to the entire RF "budget" lineup too. The F6.3, F7.1 & F8 lenses are just not great options with video. Great range with RF-S 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM, but most end up stopping down with variable aperture, so shooting at F6.3 max like this is not ideal. Cheapest RF native that really is useable for video is probably the $1300 RF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM.


Surely, if you really want/need advanced video features then it just makes more sense to buy the C versions?

All cameras from here onwards will be hybrids, but some e.g. "R5S" will be more heavily orientated towards stills, and others e.g. R5C and "R7C" will be primarily video cameras.

It makes more sense to me, as a customer, to have that choice, and as long as it is profitable for Canon (etc) to run parallel video-orientated and stills-orientated hybrids, I don't see any major problems. I only shoot stills, but I'm glad that the video facility is there, in case I want to use it on some future occasion.


----------



## entoman (Jul 2, 2022)

pzyber said:


> I think that's the next step. As fps and sensor readouts becomes faster these C cameras will become the norm in the future. We are just in a transitional state, it all started with the move to mirrorless.


Yes I agree, we are very much in a transitional state. At the moment I think it's only Canon that has had the sense to use different interfaces (in the R5C) for stills and video, but that has to be the way forward, in order to simplify usage and reduce clutter in the menus and EVF. In 5 years time I think all new cameras will be "C" types. A combination of global shutter, faster readouts, more powerful processors and increasing use of AI tech and in-camera image-merging should make many things possible.

A few random thoughts:

Stills and video ideally need different AF algorithms and tracking systems, as well as different interfaces and different stabilisation processes, but that's easy to incorporate when stills and video options are completely switchable within one camera. Hopefully Canon, Nikon and Sony will all have the sense to follow the examples from Panasonic and Fujifilm by fitting rear screens that can tilt on-axis for stills, but also flip out for video, and reverse for protection too. Then, stills shooters will no longer be able to complain about video stuff intruding or distracting them. Advanced video and stills shooters will have everything they want, in a single camera, with no compromises made.

But I also think FF cameras are just a temporary phase, because so much more in terms of AI can be done with smaller formats, as demonstrated by smartphones, and by the latest M43 cameras -

At the moment the main limiting factor of M43 is the 20-25MP resolution, but if really fast readouts and very fast burst rates (100fps) can be achieved, it should ultimately be possible to use pixel-shift even for *some* moving subjects. (imagine shooting a 5-shot sequence in 1/20 second, having them aligned and merged in-camera, and output a couple of seconds later). It would also enable very fast processing of in-camera focus stacking, HDR and other processes which require multiple sequential images to be merged. Another by product of image-merging is that it reduces another "problem" associated with smaller formats, i.e. luminance noise.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 2, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> How about you deliver the R7 first, get through supply chain stuff, and then start teasing these things. I'm sitting on backorder despite pre-ordering within minutes of the page going live at B&H.


You know, this is a rumors site, completely unaffiliated with Canon, and the R7C is a rumor. CanonRumors's job is to publish rumors, and they can't help with Canon's supply chain issues in any way whatsoever. Unless you imply that dropping rumors about coming projects is a part of Canon's officially sanctioned marketing strategy.


----------



## cpreston (Jul 2, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> I guess my first question is why? But I'm not a video guy.
> 
> The more the merrier I guess.
> 
> Brian


I am a video guy and I have a mix of full frame and S35 cameras. One of the things that made me decide to get an R5C was that you could use it in both full frame and S35 modes and get a nice, oversampled 4K 10bit 422 output in both modes. The R5C is the only oversampled S35 4K cinema camera that Canon has. I'm not sure what a crop frame mirrorless cinema camera will provide other than maybe a cheaper price point. But it would have to be significantly cheaper because I'm not sure why people would want to give up the option of using full frame even if their preference is for S35.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2022)

Sharlin said:


> You know, this is a rumors site, completely unaffiliated with Canon, and the R7C is a rumor. CanonRumors's job is to publish rumors, and they can't help with Canon's supply chain issues in any way whatsoever. Unless you imply that dropping rumors about coming projects is a part of Canon's officially sanctioned marketing strategy.


I think @AccipiterQ knows full well that he is not talking to Canon but is just venting. And yes, to some degree dropping rumors is part of canon’s marketing strategy. Not directly, but by looking the other way when leaks occur.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2022)

cpreston said:


> …I'm not sure what a crop frame mirrorless cinema camera will provide other than maybe a cheaper price point. But it would have to be significantly cheaper because I'm not sure why people would want to give up the option of using full frame even if their preference is for S35.


Price might be a big factor since Canon just raised the price of the R5C by $300.


----------



## entoman (Jul 2, 2022)

unfocused said:


> I think @AccipiterQ knows full well that he is not talking to Canon but is just venting. And yes, to some degree dropping rumors is part of canon’s marketing strategy. Not directly, but by looking the other way when leaks occur.


I don't believe in accidental "leaks", I think it's part of almost every manufacturer's policy during the pre-production period, to deliberately "leak" information in the hope that it will a) prevent people buying alternative brands, and b) stimulate interest from existing users. Just a variation on "teasers", IMO.

Manufacturers will use every promotional tool available to them these days, whether its "leaks", "teasers" or "influencers".


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 2, 2022)

entoman said:


> I don't believe in accidental "leaks", I think it's part of almost every manufacturer's policy during the pre-production period, to deliberately "leak" information in the hope that it will a) prevent people buying alternative brands, and b) stimulate interest from existing users. Just a variation on "teasers", IMO.
> 
> Manufacturers will use every promotional tool available to them these days, whether its "leaks", "teasers" or "influencers".


Plenty of leaks come from reviewers and camera stores


----------



## entoman (Jul 2, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Plenty of leaks come from reviewers and camera stores


Yes, reviewers can break NDA's and camera stores can leak specs based on what manufacturers have already told them, but manufacturers are fully aware that this information will be leaked. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but it's pretty safe to say that the only information that manufacturers allow out is what they want to let out. Canon and Nikon are among the worst offenders in this regard - I'm convinced that they deliberately "allow" certain information to be leaked. It's all part of a calculated build-up to the release of a product, starting with leaks, and followed by teasers. Then when the product is finally officially announced, the paid influencers get to work. Yep, I'm cynical.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 3, 2022)

News just in from canon. Don't but the R7. Wait for R7c. Great sales strategy!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> I don't have the face for vlogging…


Reminds me of the old joke. “He had a face that was made for radio”


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Might pair well with a c70 if it does DCI.


----------



## DBH (Jul 4, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> How about you deliver the R7 first, get through supply chain stuff, and then start teasing these things. I'm sitting on backorder despite pre-ordering within minutes of the page going live at B&H.


I too have a backorder for a R7 body but with a mid American company. For profit reasons, surely, Canon shipped more kits (from info I have been hearing and talking to some dealers).


----------



## Twinix (Jul 5, 2022)

Jeremey said:


> It *seemed* like there was a tease on this article about some further info on these being released today but I guess we’ll see.


Hopefully some news will come in soon as promised, luckily cinema launch season is not far away.


----------



## Atlasman (Jul 5, 2022)

cpreston said:


> I am a video guy and I have a mix of full frame and S35 cameras. One of the things that made me decide to get an R5C was that you could use it in both full frame and S35 modes and get a nice, oversampled 4K 10bit 422 output in both modes. The R5C is the only oversampled S35 4K cinema camera that Canon has. I'm not sure what a crop frame mirrorless cinema camera will provide other than maybe a cheaper price point. But it would have to be significantly cheaper because I'm not sure why people would want to give up the option of using full frame even if their preference is for S35.


If the R7C will have 7K 60P, that's enough reason for me to buy such a camera. I used the Panasonic GH6 for a week and loved shooting in the 6K 60p format.


----------



## peters (Jul 13, 2022)

Rocco Germani said:


> We don't need an R7C! We want an R6C! Not everyone needs 8K/7K/what-have-you. A potential R6C could bring us 5.5K RAW video... That would be an INSTANT buy for me. I love my R6 and would love to see a 'cinema EOS' version of it.


Maybe the R5 with an Atomos Ninja would be an option for you? 
It also offers 4k120 which is awesome to have in my experience


----------



## Rocco Germani (Jul 15, 2022)

peters said:


> Maybe the R5 with an Atomos Ninja would be an option for you?
> It also offers 4k120 which is awesome to have in my experience


Can't work with prores raw :/ - I'm a Davinci user. Plus the R5 would be a waste of money for me because I have no use for the 8K footage, it's just too much for me, because not only would I have to shell out a money for the camera, I'd have to beef up my computer even more than I already have to make it process those files, and then work with managing the sheer size of those files, it's just too much. There has to be a balance. I'm looking into the R3 more and more because it can shoot 6K Raw which is more reasonable to me, but at a huge cost, so not for a few years most likely. I use my R6 with a Blackmagic View Assist 12G HDR 5" to record prores externally and it is awesome, I wish Canon could add the ability to do blackmagic raw externally like what Panasonic is doing...


----------

